# B14 SE-R side skirts



## IsaacTapia (Oct 1, 2010)

anyone know where to find b14 se-r side skirts?


----------



## Nismomatt4527 (Sep 15, 2009)

Ive used Car-parts.com to search for all kinds of parts. Its a search engine for salvage yards nation-wide. Depending on where you are on earth you can probably find something.


----------

